# Acer c710



## twocar48 (Dec 28, 2012)

How do_ I switch my acer c710-2847 to developer mode?_


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello twocar48 & welcome to TSF :welcome:

If I am correct, that's a Chromebook? I think this is what you are looking for.

Post back. :smile:


----------



## twocar48 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your input. I finally found the complete instructions. It took quite a while.

Thanks for all replies


----------



## pjoseph (May 7, 2013)

twocar48 said:


> How do_ I switch my acer c710-2847 to developer mode?_


The C710-2847 doesn't have a hardware switch like other models. Developer Mode is enabled solely through a software switch.

The general steps are Ctrl-F3 and Power cycle to get into Recovery Mode. Then, turn off OS verification, and finally update Developer firmware.

Here are the steps in detail: ChromeBook Developer Mode - Bishop of Technology

Paul


----------

